# cannabis and antipsychotics.



## Aarbron (Aug 28, 2013)

greetings from greece fellas! i'll get straight to the point.after i got dismissed from the army back in 2007,i started to freak out day by day.i wasnt smoking too much pot tho that period,just rarely.in december of 2009 i went to a shrink and i told her (dont bother,she is ugly. ;p ) how i was feeling,which included random crying,a permanent "weight" on the chest,heart pains,sweating,slight illusions and many other good stuff like that.i told her from the beginning that i didnt care about bla bla's.i told her i want pills,straight up.in the beginning it was good,then it went bad and in a few words i havent been on the same pills until today,some of them work,others stop working and all that crap.and the worst part she still hasnt given me a diagnosis.anyway,in mid-2010 i started smoking weed every day.idk why,i just started.one of my pills has slightly the same effects of pot,you kinda trip bodily and faint.anyway i have to take that pill at night and it works x300% better when mixed with weed.i was sleeping like a cute little bear all winter and gained back (more than) the 8 kg i had lost from anorexia.but now im forced to stop smoking and i freak out becos the pills work only when mixed with pot.so i have a question,sorry if it's silly.anybody knows if marijuana can be used for mental conditions and in what form? (smoking it,oil,pills,etc.) and sorry for sounding so dramatic.thx for your time people!


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 28, 2013)

It's usually not recommended, especially if you're schizophrenic or have a schizoaffective disorder, which it sounds like you might if you're having "illusions".


----------



## mainehippie (Aug 30, 2013)

I know many milltery members that smoke weed and. Have to take pills for. Difrent reasons. Ptsd. Is a big thing for service mebers. Being in the milltaery. Than being thrown back in to gernral public isn't easy. Than add if u every went to war. In the military. U are made. In to a brother hood than. Than thay throw u back in to public. With out that suport of your fellow brothers. Well any ways. If it works for u and don't cause harm to. U or others. Do what works.


----------

